# Transfer DRI Point



## VivianEaton (Feb 17, 2014)

I found someone willing to take over my DRI points, do anyone know how to do this? There is no deed. I just own points.


----------



## blakebr (Feb 17, 2014)

Call DRI customer service and leave a voicemail that you want the transfer paperwork.  You and the buyer sign it and send in the money.  I did it last year.


----------

